# Envoyer un message



## gjouvenat (21 Septembre 2001)

J'aimerais savoir si il existe une commande pour envoyer un message sur un réseaux ou un/des users... la commande dans ms-dos est Net Send.

Merci


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Septembre 2001)

Sous Unix, c'est "write".


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Septembre 2001)

Cool mais... je tape mon texte et... je fait comment pour envoyer ???

Merci


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Septembre 2001)

"man write" te dira qu'il faut taper "write nom_de_login" puis Return. Ensuite, tu tapes ton texte, et pour l'envoyer, tu appuies sur Return. Quand tu as fini, ctrl-C.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Septembre 2001)

EUh oui, c'est cool ca, une application qu'il faut forcer à quitter pour la quitter...
comprend pas tout là..
m'enfin bon...


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Septembre 2001)

Moi non plus je comprend pas bien la...


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Septembre 2001)

Ben oui, c'est comme ça D'après le man, il faut taper un EOF ou un caractère d'interruption. Moi, je ne sais pas faire, alors je fais ctrl-C


----------



## Einbert (21 Septembre 2001)

Il ne faut pas oublier la commande talk et msgs (un truc du style...Tu dois d'abord regarder en tapant _mesg_ si c'est bien acctivé...si ce ne l'est pas, il faut entrer faire un petit _su_ puis taper _mesg y_)...Quoique je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr si ces commandes ne s'appliquent qu'à usage interne, du style réseau universitaire quand plusieurs personnes sont loguées sur la même machine...Un petit _who_ et let's talk...
Pour connaître les différentes touches de contrôle (comme ça tu seras comme envoyer un EOF Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) il suffit de taper _stty -all_ (je ne suis plus sûr du - devant le all, mais ça paraît logique, non ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Donc tu verras entre autre toutes ces commandes contrôles...EOF c'est _control-d_ si je me rappelle bien...Il y a aussi par exemple _control-m ou control-j_ (quoique pour control-j il y a une petite nuance, mais qu'on ne détecte pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui équivaut à taper _return_...C'est tellement vague ce term   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

++

...et si le débit actuel de 142K/s ne diminue pas, j'aurai terminé de d/l la première image de Mandrake (650M) d'ici 28min ! hihi...au moins ça sert à qqch d'aller à l'uni !!


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Septembre 2001)

Alors ctrl-D, c'est l'EOF ? Cool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, je crois que quand je veux quitter un truc sous Unix, je fais d'abord ctrl-D, et si ça ne fait rien, ctrl-C. Alors bon, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait de write, mais effectivement, je viens de tester, ctrl-D suffit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(C'est stty -a... En tout cas sous SunOS 5.8.)


----------



## SuperCed (21 Septembre 2001)

Ya aussi smbclient, mais il faut que tu attendes la 10.1


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Septembre 2001)

Bah oui, ca veut dire ca..

Enfin, c'est un peu bizarre quand même..


C'est une application à la fait vite


----------

